# Need every little help for a Sentra from 1989



## tlantos (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi guys,

We have a 4dr Sentra from 1989 with G16A engine and automatic trans.
I need a lot of info on it.
If someone have a users manual, that would be great.
We'll have to change oil, filters, spark plugs, etc., but I don't know the capacities, what kind of oil to use (10w40 or 15w40). The same applies to the spark plugs. 

thanks
Tibor

ps: 
http://www.freeweb.hu/tlantos/sentra.jpg


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

You actually mean the GA16i. It holds 3 1/2 quarts of oil and Nissan recommends that you use Castrol 10w30. You might also want to use fram oil filters..it will help you in the long run. I THINK spark plug gap is .035. It is also recommended that you use NGK plugs. How many miles is on it?


----------



## DaZee (Feb 2, 2005)

Biscuit said:


> You actually mean the GA16i. It holds 3 1/2 quarts of oil and Nissan recommends that you use Castrol 10w30. You might also want to use fram oil filters..it will help you in the long run. I THINK spark plug gap is .035. It is also recommended that you use NGK plugs. How many miles is on it?


I'm not sure how you can recommend Fram oil filters with a straight face and clear conscience. The cardboard endcaps (noted for releasing the bond and collapsing the media), and cheap anti-drainback valve make it one of the worst oil filters on the market. It's not uncommon to cut open a Fram filter and see blow throughs (where the media is blowing through the individual holes in the center tube). It's also common for Frams to cause significant valve train noise on startup (because of the poor quality ADBV).

There are significantly better oil filters for the same price. Purolator makes an excellent filter. Wix is a good filter as well. Althought they are not easy to find, Baldwin is also an outstanding filter.


----------



## mparrish11 (Jul 24, 2002)

Biscuit said:


> You actually mean the GA16i. It holds 3 1/2 quarts of oil and Nissan recommends that you use Castrol 10w30. You might also want to use fram oil filters..it will help you in the long run. I THINK spark plug gap is .035. It is also recommended that you use NGK plugs. How many miles is on it?


NEVER EVER use Fram oil filters! Purolator works great and is a better product anyway. Spark plugs are to be gapped at .044, and ALWAYS use NGK BCPR5ES-11 spark plugs. Timing is easy to do on this engine and should be set 1.5 lines down (7 deg BTDC) from the orange timing mark (this is according to the label on the engine hood. All cars differ on the timing, but this is a good place to start. You may have to go more or less depending on how the car runs afterward (pinging, etc...) As for the thermostat, it's at the rear of the engine, right side(passenger), attached to the water pump. Nissan recommends a 170 degree thermostat, and it has to be installed with the air bleed UP!! NEVER use a paper gasket to seal the housing. Always use RTV (the blue stuff is fine). 

Matthew


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Well I like the Fram filters because they are easy to get on and off. I also use the grey double guard filters instead of the regular orange ones. I have been using them a looong time and they havent given me a bit of trouble.


----------



## tlantos (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks for the valueable info.
The engine has about 115000 miles.
3.5 quarts = ca 4 litre, am I right?
I will buy a set of NGK BCPR5ES-11
I use purolator filter in my Suzuki, and the brand is absolutely ok. I'll try to get one for the Nissan too. If I find out, which part number. Can someone help in this matter?


----------



## tlantos (Jun 12, 2005)

To answer my question 
Purolator oil filter part no.: L24457


----------



## DaZee (Feb 2, 2005)

tlantos said:


> To answer my question
> Purolator oil filter part no.: L24457


Purolator is an excellent choice. Most of the oil filter manufacturers have a cross reference on their respective websites. If you know the current filter number you can cross it to just about anything else.


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

DaZee said:


> I'm not sure how you can recommend Fram oil filters with a straight face and clear conscience. The cardboard endcaps (noted for releasing the bond and collapsing the media), and cheap anti-drainback valve make it one of the worst oil filters on the market. It's not uncommon to cut open a Fram filter and see blow throughs (where the media is blowing through the individual holes in the center tube). It's also common for Frams to cause significant valve train noise on startup (because of the poor quality ADBV).
> 
> There are significantly better oil filters for the same price. Purolator makes an excellent filter. Wix is a good filter as well. Althought they are not easy to find, Baldwin is also an outstanding filter.


Ditto
The oil pressure lamp comes on when I use Fram's in the pickup. 
As previously stated lol http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=92989&highlight=oil+filter
But if you check out that thread there is a link to an oil filter study.
Fram used to be a good filter til they sold out to the competition.


----------



## tlantos (Jun 12, 2005)

*Part numbers, etc.*

Hi all,

Oil and filters are ok, now I'll need the followings :

Belts for the alternator, water pump, power steering, A/C.
I know that these are 4PKxxx belts. Please help me out with the lengths.

Lower ball joints. Can someone provide an original part number?

Front brake pads. A part number (original or other make) would be helpful for this too. Rotors are ok.

I'll need a part that I do not know in English, please help me out. It's the rear link of the front lower control arm to the chassis. It's made of rubber.

And finally, a question about the tyres. The 155/80R13 Michelins are rather old, so I need a new set. Thise are too narrow. I think 175/70R13 will be ok. What do you think? I don't know the size of the rims (steel), butI think they are 5" wide.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I think most people here use 175/70R13 rubbers. I have never rode 155/80R's but I hear its like riding on a donuts...like the ones you eat. Cornering would be sacrificed. But the 155's are cheaper than the 175s.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

for the other stuff you should not need part numbers just go to your parts house and give them the info on your car and they should be able to get the parts for you.


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

If the crank case holds 3.5 qts then the other .5 is for the filter. Just add all 4 qts and get a spare. It's normal to loose up to a quart between oil changes.


----------



## tlantos (Jun 12, 2005)

mille-16i said:


> for the other stuff you should not need part numbers just go to your parts house and give them the info on your car and they should be able to get the parts for you.


There are less then 10 Sentras in the country (I've seen an other , and nobody knows anything about this car.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

where you live Iceland or something wow 10 sentras that is crazy used to be 10 B12s in base housing when I was at McChord.


----------



## tlantos (Jun 12, 2005)

mille-16i said:


> where you live Iceland or something wow 10 sentras that is crazy used to be 10 B12s in base housing when I was at McChord.


Hungary, actually. Since the Sentra was not a European model, its a hard to find piece in Europe.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

tlantos said:


> Hungary, actually. Since the Sentra was not a European model, its a hard to find piece in Europe.


But the B12 sunny was very common and it is the same car most of the parts should interchange with exception of maybe the engine parts but they will if for same engine


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

try www.nissan-parts-dealer.com


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

In tests, Purolator actually makes a longer-lasting and higher-quality oil filter than Fram and a few other brands, though they are actually cheaper in price than their competition. I personally use K&N Gold oil filters, which are a little pricey but worth the cost. I have had bad experiences with both Fram and Purolator, including oil filter collapse and back-ups. Then again, I used them on a heavily-modified 1986 300ZX Turbo. As for the GA16i engine, people sure know their shit. The only thing I can suggest is do not run the engine over 110 mph, I blew out the piston rings and damaged the camshaft doing that... also broke the speedometre cluster. But, just about everything is cheap for that engine, so it is easy to replace, if you live somewhere where they import Nissans.


----------



## tlantos (Jun 12, 2005)

*Horsepower*

Does anyone know the power of the GA16i engine?
I think it about 90-95 hp, but this is only a guess.


----------



## Putt-Putt B12 (Feb 25, 2005)

Remember a thread about this a while back:

CA18DE 125hp 89-90 135hp 88 (10:1)

CA18DET 175hp intercooled (less if not)

CA16DE (correct me here...)

E15T (115hp dont know the real torque figures here)

E16i (70hp TBI-69hp carbed)

ga16i (90hp)

ga16de (115hp)


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

GA16i = 90 horsepower @ 6000 RPM
96 Foot Pounds Torque @ 3200 RPm​


----------



## tlantos (Jun 12, 2005)

*fenders*

Hi all!

After spending a lot of time under the sky, the front fenders are giving up the fight against rust. They should be replaced now.
But I cannot find a pair of fenders for the 4dr 89-90 Sentra anywhere. Not even an expensive one. Please, help me out, if you can. Actually this is my grandmothers car, but I also became a Nissan owner recently, I've bought a brand new Almera (N16), one of the last ones.
http://kepfeltoltes.hu/070825/almerasm1_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg

Thanks in advance for any idea regarding the fenders.
Tibor


----------



## Regibus (Jul 8, 2006)

*HP reality...*



bob89sentra said:


> GA16i = 90 horsepower @ 6000 RPM
> 96 Foot Pounds Torque @ 3200 RPm​


I just had my 1990 B12 Dyno'd and it peaked at 59 Hp at the wheels, is this right? It has 218,000 Km and I just had the timing chain done, it runs very strong...


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Wow, 59HP that is pretty low even for the 16i. I have an 89 Pulsar with 16i but can keep up with most new econo cars. I have a few mods but the Euro cam change was the best. I am waiting for UR pulley for GA16DE and will find out soon if it fits on the 16i.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

My damn B12 with the GA15 can pull a big ass trailor with a Ninja 650r on it WITH EASE. Bastard has torque running out of its asshole!!! But the poor thing definately does not have any horsepower....I think I have an intake/timing issue somewhere.


----------

